# How to browse/search art effectively



## nyshox (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm not so familiar with FA yet. All I know now is the simple search and browse in the site as well as the +watch subscription system. I'd like to know if there are better ways to look up for artwork and artists on FA.
Thanks


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

FA's not exactly good when it comes to search. People often don't bother tagging their art, either properly or at all.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 7, 2017)

Which is even more fun with exotics like Sergals.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Which is even more fun with exotics like Sergals.


Sergals were made up to satisfy people's gore/vore and rape fantasies. Often at the same time.
Urban Dictionary: Sergal

Welcome to the world of the socially and sexually deviant. I have no intention of being your guide.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 7, 2017)

Yep, I'm not following cannon lol.  

Maybe a wee bit of blood though...  I've considered a Tokyo Ghoul variation recently.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep, I'm not following cannon lol.
> 
> Maybe a wee bit of blood though...  I've considered a Tokyo Ghoul variation recently.


To be honest I do like the looks of the species. Have considered making one, actually. A side character or a secondary sub-Fursona.

..Shit. We're off-topic. For the nth time.

On-topic: 

I'd recommend using e621 for Furry related shit. You can use the filter settings. Safebooru, too. There are a lot of sites you can use that are more tailored towards SFW if that is what you prefer. e621 is more tailored towards NSFW.

The best is a working tag and search function. A lot of the shit going up on e621 from my personal experience are tagged properly.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 7, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> To be honest I do like the looks of the species. Have considered making one, actually. A side character or a secondary sub-Fursona.



I like the look, but I do feel it will get more justice with a more realistic suit.  Something that will even make the velociraptor guys at Con run away lol. 

We need to get back on topic...apologies.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 7, 2017)

To the OP, keep in mind the menu system on the browse function should be set as vague as possible.  Too specific, no hits.


----------



## TranshumanOtter (Oct 8, 2017)

nyshox said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not so familiar with FA yet. All I know now is the simple search and browse in the site as well as the +watch subscription system. I'd like to know if there are better ways to look up for artwork and artists on FA.
> Thanks


You can use a few special "tags" and regex syntax to limit the search:
_@keywords [keywords] _will search for keywords only
_@lower [username]_ will search for submissions posted by a specific user
_@title [title] _will search for a title
_@message [search terms]_ will search in the description
_@filename [search terms]_ will search for the terms in the submission filename (not really useful imho but it's nice to have nonetheless)
| means 'OR' (not an absolute OR though so it can match various patterns)
& means 'AND' (useful to exclude a set of things or make sure two or more patterns are both present)
! means 'NOT' it negates the pattern following it. It can also be used for keywords so for example _fox !wolf._

On top of this you can use "quotes" to search for an exact match in the plain text of the description/keywords. That means you can search for _":icon[username]:"_ if you wish. For example this expression here _( ":icon[username]:" | ":[username]icon:" | "[username]" ) & ! ( @lower [username] ) _is useful if you want to search for mentions of a user outside of their galleries.

The best way to learn though is to experiment 
Try searching for submissions you already know and learn how to narrow down your search.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 10, 2017)

lutreviafr said:


> Hello...............


Are you done selling youth cream?


----------

